# Newbie Questions



## jlips (Feb 25, 2006)

I just got a refurbished 40gig Tivo Series 2 and I want to add a larger drive, connect it to my network, and and transfer videos over to my desktop. I have a AMD 64 running FC4 and a Apple Powerbook. 

Most of the hacks and tools that I see are geared towards Windoze. Can I use, or do I need, any of the tools listed, like Zipper? Since I don't have an XP box, how do I go about transferring videos? 

Thanks, 
John.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you will likely have to use tivotogo which for now only works with Windows.


----------



## bhorstkotte (Jan 24, 2002)

You could also install mfs_ftp, and then use a Mac ftp client to extract your videos.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

and a nifty prom mod to go along with it.


----------



## jlips (Feb 25, 2006)

I thought the prom mod was for older systems. I have a 540 Series 2.

I was able able to get my Tivo on my network and found a Linux utility that lets me copy shows to my desktop. Slower then molasses, but I guess that's because it's USB 1.1. I still can't play the shows on my desktop. None of my media players understand the .tivo format. I'm not quite there yet, but I'm a lot closer then I was yesterday. 

Thanks,
John.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

the shows are encrypted and only Windows DRM will play them back.
The NEWER units require Prom mods. The 540 is one of those that require it.


----------



## jlips (Feb 25, 2006)

It seems like I misunderstood what the Prom mod does. What does it do and where can I go to find out how to do it?

Thanks, 
John.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

late model tivos have an EEPROM chip that prevents hacking this chip must be REPLACED with a reprogrammed one


----------



## jlips (Feb 25, 2006)

Well I just learned a whole lot. How do I go about doing that? Or should I go somewhere else to ask that question?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

there was a guy on deal data base dot com (url is censored here) that sold eeproms.
I think he's stopped though.
the upside is, tivo to go support for the mac has been promised some time this year, so you should be soon able to extract the shows from your tivo without hacking.


----------



## jlips (Feb 25, 2006)

I guess I can only hope that when they do come out with Mac support for TivoToGo, it won't be for just Intel Macs


----------



## jlips (Feb 25, 2006)

Now that I know the do's and don'ts with my Tivo, can I use the mfs backup and restore programs for adding a larger hard drive?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

of course


----------



## Meg3881 (Mar 10, 2006)

I have a 540 series 2 tivo. Looked thru A LOT of threads and did the following:On my G4 I went to Safari, Bonjour. Typed in (I can't put in url... my ip address forward slash nowplaying forward slash index dot h t m l
Downloaded show from there. On Virtual PC I used Dirct Dump and formatted it from tivo format to DV format using ffmegx.Both downloaded from internet for free. VPC I already had. For movies I recorded from HBO (no commercials) I burned to DVD using Toast. With commercials I use iMovie. It was easy to do and I am a newbie! It didn't take long to complete whole process. I can watch on my iBook, too. It is an option until/if TivoToGo ever works with Mac.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yep that's how the mac folks who can't Hack their Tivo's are doing it pretty much.


----------

